

Ask HN: what's the black bar on top of HN? - marcuswestin

I just started seeing a ~3px tall black top-border on the orange HN header (on my iPhone browser)<p>Yeah, what's that all about? Seems a bit out of place :)
======
qF
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

